# Tracker fresh water gauge problem



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

The water gauge on the control panel of my 2005 Tracker has started giving intermittent faulty readings such as reading full when empty. I understand it may be caused by the probes of the sender unit (I assume fixed to the tank somewhere) needing cleaned. Does anyone know how to do this or is it a job for the dealer? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Dear efjayar,

Is this the fresh water tank or the waste water tank. I t sounds like the waste, if it is it's poosible that dirt (food) has built up inside the tank and has stopped the float switch from moving and therefore giving a false reading of full when indeed empty. 

I would suggest firstly giving the tank a real good clean out making sure no debris is left on the float switches.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Karl,

The tank is the fresh water one. In fact you and I recently had a couple of telephone conversations on the subject. You may recall kindly sending me a microchip for the control panel in case that was the problem (which it turned out not to be). You subsequently suggested that the problem may be caused by tracking across the probes. Before going to the dealer I wondered if anyone had experience of acessing and cleaning them by themselves. Regards and thanks for all your assistance. Small world - eh!


----------

